# What is this musical piece?



## jhooper3581 (Mar 15, 2009)

- what is the background musical piece 0:10~0:20? Ignore the audience noise, etc.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's Beethoven, Symphony No. 8, movement 1 - a very small piece of hidden within all the noise.

Here's a link to another version, rather too fast for my tastes:





Give it about 12 seconds and you'll reach the chords you hear in your video clip.


----------

